# Sooo we might be aiming for a 2024 litter



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

It's so exciting to hear these plans! Best wishes to you and little Evra!


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Liz said:


> It's so exciting to hear these plans! Best wishes to you and little Evra!


Thank you, it is also terrifying. The first thing I did when I had made the decision was to google 24/7 vet clinics with a surgeon on staff. I found one 20min away who does Csections and neonate care.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

It really is a scary decision. I'm glad you have an enthusiastic mentor and the kind of personality to research things in great depth.

I'm also glad you are thinking about management of Evra once a male dog comes into the household. So many people are surprised to learn a male dog is perfectly happy to mate with his mother or sister.


----------



## Jkpoodle (Dec 14, 2021)

That would be so exciting!! Little Evras running around! 😍 That is so good that you have a good mentor with lots of experience to help you out. What you are doing right now is what I hope to do one day, so this will be fun to see where this takes you. Maybe one day I could have one of Evra's grand puppies...🙃 I would have to say that if your mentor thinks she would be a good producer, that is a good sign!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Wow, this is big news. I can't wait to see photos of Evra's puppies. It's so good you have an experienced breeder to help you. Something very special to look forward to in 2023.

Does that mean Evra's conformation career has been put on hold?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

This is exciting!


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Wow, this is big news. I can't wait to see photos of Evra's puppies. It's so good you have an experienced breeder to help you. Something very special to look forward to in 2023.
> 
> Does that mean Evra's conformation career has been put on hold?


Oh I wouldn't even be considering this unless I had her breeder holding my hand. I warned them that I will be calling them when Evra goes into labour, even if its in the middle of the night...

It will also help me to hopefully access a really good stud because I have zero reputation in the poodle community here obviously. I mean its not like they have been unfriendly or anything! I am starting to get to know people and everyone has been super helpful and welcoming. 

But lets be honest I am a complete newbie with an unproven bitch! I am aware that I am piggybacking on Evra's breeder's good reputation and the fantastic pedigree that they have built behind Evra. Thankfully they will be helping me to find a stud. 

I am looking for a sire with a good chest and front (as Evra is lacking a little bit there), a good colour (as Evra has a very good colour) and a good tail also. I am looking to have little commonality in the pedigree and have this litter to be an outcross. I suggested that because Evra's sister will be mated back to my breeders line. So I suggested that we go in the opposite direction with Evra. 

It will be really fascinating to compare the offsprings from the sisters. 

I am not retiring her yet because I won't be breeding until late 2023 or early 2024 depending on when her heat comes. So I have a year to get the health testing done too. I probably won't be able to finish her to a Ch but the FCI system here is a bit different. You do get an individual evaluation on each dog. In some countries it is a written one, in Belgium you get ranked. 

I am hoping to the 'excellent' ranking on Evra from at least two different judges to demonstrate to potential stud owners that Evra is up to standard herself rather than relying entirely on her pedigree. 

I am also kinda hoping for a brown stud rather than black. BUT conformation, health and temperament is more important so there is a good chance that I will pair her with a black male as they are more numerous.


----------

